# Civvy U ROTP 2011



## Maverick94 (16 Jul 2011)

Hey guys,

There's an entering RMC this fall thread, so I figured I'd start one for those ROTP students going to civvy u in the fall.

I'll Start. Going to Carleton for MARS Officer, out of CFRC Toronto.


----------



## CDNcoyote (16 Jul 2011)

I think this year there was only somehting like 20 of you guys going to civU


----------



## X2012 (16 Jul 2011)

I'm finishing my degree in Nova Scotia, and I'm also MARS.

Also, I'm ridiculously excited about swearing in on Tuesday!!!! I've been grinning like an idiot for about a week now.

Anyone else on the east coast?


----------



## mba2011 (23 Sep 2011)

Current numbers for ROTP intake this tear (2011/12) are 229 to RMC, 79 to CMR, and 59 (myself included) to Civvy U.


----------

